# Legalisierung von Canabis



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

Servus erstmal!

Ich hab im grunde mal nur nen ganz doofen gedankengang, sollte politisch gesehen, der besitzt von Canabis legalisiert werden, was passiert dann mit den ganzen ausstehenden Verfahren oder bereits Bestraften? Ist dann der eigendliche Tatbestand dann nicht schall und rauch?^^ 

Und nein ich bin kein Kiffer, mir kam dieser geistige Ausfluss nur grad in Kombination mit den Radionachrichten und irgendwie kann mir die Frage keiner beantworten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

Urteile, die bereits gefällt sind, müssten dann immer im Einzelfall überprüft werden, das kannst du nicht pauschalisieren.
Und wer sagt, dass das legalisiert wird?
Dafür ist die Lobby doch viel zu klein.


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

ich sagte ja rein hypotetisch ich halte es ja selber für unwahrscheinlich und bin ja selber dagegen,  nur die Frage brannte mir auf der Großhirnrinde.....


----------



## Rohstoff (25. Januar 2012)

Komplexes Thema. Erst einmal kommt es darauf an, wie sich die Lage überhaupt ändert und was genau die Leute "verbrochen" haben (Besitz, Handel, Fahren unter Einfluss, ....). Je nach Änderung der Gesetzeslage hätten Verfahren, die aktuell laufen, plötzlich keine entsprechende Rechtsgrundlage mehr und müssten eingestellt werden. Bei Bestraften (welche Strafe? Haft, Tagessätze, Führerscheinentzug...?) ist es wohl im Einzel- und Klagefall zu prüfen. Ein großes Thema und ein viel zu schwammig gestellte Frage


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Komplexes Thema. Ein großes Thema und ein viel zu schwammig gestellte Frage



Das ist klar, bin auch nicht betroffen von dem ganzen, mir ginge es nur eben nur darum ob dann Verfahren im einzelfall überprüft werden müssten oder das ganze quasi einen nachträglichen Freibrief bedeutet, das es wiederrum davon abhängig ist in welche Richtung die Gesetzeslage geändert wird hatte ich hier ganz vergessen 

Böse Großhirnrinde......


----------



## Rohstoff (25. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> ich sagte ja rein hypotetisch ich halte es ja selber für unwahrscheinlich und bin ja selber dagegen,  nur die Frage brannte mir auf der Großhirnrinde.....



Klar, war ja auch gar nicht als Angriff gemeint (und vorallem nicht als Rechtsberatung ). Dadurch, dass es eben momentan keine Gesetze gibt, die die Thematik vernünftig und annähernd lückenlos regeln und noch dazu jedes einzelne Bundesland anders mit dem Thema umgeht, kann man eben keine pauschale Antwort geben. Eine Legalisierung würde aber tatsächlich für einen mächtigen Aufwand sorgen. Gesetzgebung, Ausführung und die Justiz hätten erst einmal jede Menge zu tun


----------



## McLee (25. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn man einen Kifft oder vll 5 Gramm in der Tasche hat kommt man deswegen nicht ins Gefängniss. Die jenigen die sitzen wegen Drogen haben dann wohl eher gedealt oder sonst was getrieben. Wenn das Kiffen dann legal werden sollte, behaupte ich mal bleiben die brav weiter sitzen.  Ein Eintrag in einer Akte "Wurde beim Kiffen erwischt" hm jo sowas könnte dann weg fallen.


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

McLee schrieb:


> Naja wenn man einen Kifft oder vll 5 Gramm in der Tasche hat kommt man deswegen nicht ins Gefängniss. Die jenigen die sitzen wegen Drogen haben dann wohl eher gedealt oder sonst was getrieben. Wenn das Kiffen dann legal werden sollte, behaupte ich mal bleiben die brav weiter sitzen.  Ein Eintrag in einer Akte "Wurde beim Kiffen erwischt" hm jo sowas könnte dann weg fallen.



 hab ja extra bestrafte gewählt da ja nicht jeder einsitzt, das sowas wegfällt ist ja klar nur ob sowas im nachhinein rausgenommen werden muss, da geänderte gesetzlage und eben kein tatbestand mehr das war ja meine 

P.s. Nein mich hat man auch nicht beim kiffen erwischt 



> Eine Legalisierung würde aber tatsächlich für einen mächtigen Aufwand  sorgen. Gesetzgebung, Ausführung und die Justiz hätten erst einmal jede  Menge zu tun



Da wiederrum bin ich völlig deiner Meinung, warten wir mal ab was da heute noch passiert, überraschungen soll es ja immer wieder geben


----------



## McLee (25. Januar 2012)

Drogen sollten verboten werden, damit meine ich auch Alkohol oder Zigaretten. Ist nichts anderes.


----------



## Rohstoff (25. Januar 2012)

McLee schrieb:


> Drogen sollten verboten werden, damit meine ich auch Alkohol oder Zigaretten. Ist nichts anderes.



Jedem sollte selbst überlassen sein, was er macht und was er lässt, solange er niemandem (außer sich selbst) schadet. Abgesehen davon frage ich dich was ein Verbot bringt?


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

hmm schade um die ganzen Staatseinnahmen, denn da machen Tabak und alkohol doch ein gutes Stück aus, aber dann gibts halt ne höhere reichensteuer oder geringverdiener steuer,  um den Verlust zu Kompensieren


----------



## utakata (25. Januar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Jedem sollte selbst überlassen sein, was er macht und was er lässt, solange er niemandem (außer sich selbst) schadet. Abgesehen davon frage ich dich was ein Verbot bringt?


 /sign

Schön gesprochen. (:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2012)

McLee schrieb:


> Drogen sollten verboten werden, damit meine ich auch Alkohol oder Zigaretten. Ist nichts anderes.


 
Alkoholverbot hatten sie auch mal in Amerika!
Die haben sich dadurch eine strake Mafia zugezogen!

Die Frage bei Drogen ist immer: Wie groß ist der Bedarf und wie stark ist die Lobby!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich war ich auch immer gegen die legalisierung von Canabis, einfach weil ich es als Droge gesehen habe. Letztens war dann aber ein interessanter Bericht über ein kranken Menschen, der dauerhaft Zuckungen hat. Ohne Medikamente war er nicht lebensfähig, er konnte nicht mal was trinken. Das einzige was ihm geholfen hat war das rauchen von Canabis, dadurch war er "wieder" normal, allerdings nur für 9 stunden. Das Canabis löst bei ihm auch keinen Rausch auss, es lindert einfach nur die Zuckungen. Und da Canabis in DE illegal ist, musste er sich das sehr teuer kaufen. Dadurch ist er immer an der Grenze der existenz... Und es gibt noch viele andere Fälle in denen Canabis als Medikament hilfsam sein kann... 

Allerdings schießen die Politiker wieder übers Ziel hinaus. Sowas sollte nur als Medikament legalisiert werden


----------



## McLee (25. Januar 2012)

Jemand der in die Sucht gefallen ist, egal durch welche Drogen, entscheidet nicht mehr selbst ob er das möchte oder nicht. So ein Mensch benötigt Hilfe.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dagegen - macht das Zeug einfach zu teuer.  Jede Wette, dass dann die Steuer 90% des Verkaufspreises ausmacht.


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Jedem sollte selbst überlassen sein, was er macht und was er lässt, solange er niemandem (außer sich selbst) schadet. Abgesehen davon frage ich dich was ein Verbot bringt?



Grunsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht mit dem tun und sein lassen, nur mit dem "sich selbst schaden" bin ich nicht einverstanden, weil im "Schadensfall"  in den meisten Fällen die Allgemeinheit die Rechnung trägt.

@Freaks like me

Canabinolprodukte werden "Verschreibungspflichtig" in der Schulmedizin eingesetzt.


----------



## Rohstoff (25. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Grunsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht mit dem tun und sein lassen, nur mit dem "sich selbst schaden" bin ich nicht einverstanden, weil im "Schadensfall"  in den meisten Fällen die Allgemeinheit die Rechnung trägt.



Hmm, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Was aber wäre eine Alternative? Ein Verbot? Verbote schaffen immer Kriminalität und nicht selten den Einsatz von Streckmitteln (wenn wir gerade beim Thema Drogen (legal und illegal) sind). Die daraus resultierenden Gefahren belasten die Allgemeinheit doch mindestens genauso (mMn stärker). Eine Lösung die alle überzeugt und "wunschlos" glücklich macht, scheint es nicht zu geben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2012)

Auch wäre die Gefahr recht hoch das es dem Einstieg in die härteren Drogen dient, daher wird man es bestimmt nie legalisieren.


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

> Eine Lösung die alle überzeugt und "wunschlos" glücklich macht, scheint es nicht zu geben



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Bei einer Legalisierung würde der vom Doc erwähnte "Einstieg" WESENTLICH erleichtert. Weil dann wäre es schlagartig ein Handelsgut und wie der Handel agiert und funktioniert ist ja bekannt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Ja einfach für Mediziinsche Zwecke freigeben, mit starker Kontrolle und gut ist. Wer heute Canabis rauchen will tut das auch, an den Stoff zukommen ist kein großes Hinderniss. Eig. gar keins.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2012)

Wobei man afaik bereits an THC-freien Canabis zu medizinischen Zwecken rankommt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Ja, aber es der Patient muss es selbst zahlen. Und das ist, wenn man darauf angewiesen ist, extrem teuer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2012)

Man sieht es ja leider beim Alc, erst Bier & Alcopops und dann kommt die hochoktanige Suppe. Wer soll es kontrollieren. Einerseits schwer zu verstehen bei Tabak gilt absolutes Werbeverbot, aber beim Alc gilt das nicht und da wird einem ja nur Spaß und Fun suggeriert. Irgendwie eine verkehrte Welt


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja einfach für Mediziinsche Zwecke freigeben, mit starker Kontrolle und gut ist. Wer heute Canabis rauchen will tut das auch, an den Stoff zukommen ist kein großes Hinderniss. Eig. gar keins.


 
Ja schon. Nur will ich mir nicht vorstellen daß im Supermarkt an der Kasse neben Marlboro & Co. dann auch ein "Afghane" oder "Libanese" im Regal steht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Es geht ja nicht darum das es im Supermarkt steht, sondern in der Apotheke bzw. nicht sichtbar.
Ja... gut muss jeder selbst wissen was er trinkt raucht oder sonst was macht ^^

Und wenn THC durch die Krankenkasse gedeckt/untersützt wird für Patienten, wird es sicherlich, wie jetzt schon auch, strenge auflagen und kontrollen geben, wer was wirklich brauch. etc


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

Bei einer Legalisierung wird der Profitsinn geweckt. Und so wie Doc sagt : Wer soll es kontrollieren ? Es geht hier in erster Linie um junge Menschen, wie sie problemlos an Hochoktaniges und Tabakwaren kommen so kriegen sie den Dope dann halt auch leichter und der letzte Hemschuh ist weg.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

mh... Einerseits wird leichter, aber nur weil ich (und bei FAST allen die ich kenne) laufe ich jetzt nicht zum Supermarkt und kauf mir Alc und Ziesen um mich abzuknallen...

Und wie schon gesagt, wenns sowas nur abgeschlossen in der Apo gibt, und nur mit einem super duper Atest zukriegen ist... Ich mein jetzt ist es doch auch so das man THC legal kaufen kann, und vorher muss man 10000 Behördengänge und sonstwas machen. Wenn das sobleibt ist doch alles jut?


----------



## Rohstoff (25. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Und so wie Doc sagt : Wer soll es kontrollieren ?



Wie ist es denn im Moment? Der Staat kontrolliert mittels JSchG. Es hagelt empfindliche Strafen, für diejenigen, die Alk an Kids verkaufen. Trotzdem kommen Kids an Alk. Die Hemmschwelle ist doch auch bei legalen Drogen... nicht da. Es gibt immer Verkäufer denen es Latte ist und Erwachsene, die "Botengänge" machen. Das Thema Kontrolle ist doch auch aktuell schon gelöst und problematisch, da ist es doch egal von welcher Droge wir reden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2012)

> Und wie schon gesagt, wenns sowas nur abgeschlossen in der Apo gibt


Apotheke mit Raucherzimmer?  Zwei zum mitnehmen und einen zum hier essen äähh rauchen. Dann wäre ja quasi die nächste Stufe der Selbstanbau. Also ich weiß nicht das wird nix. Wenn einer High werden will soll er 5 m Hanfseil rauchen oder 10 Bleche Mohnkuchen essen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Januar 2012)

Neeeeeeeein mensch doc  Die Politiker wollen ja solche Kifferstübchen. Ich rede von Medizinischen THC, welches man nur mit strengen auflagen erhält (Als Patient)


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

@Rohstoff
Daß es bei Alc und Tabak nicht klappt mit der Kontrolle ist ja kein Argument für das Topic.
Egal ist es nur in dieser Hinsicht daß Alkohol und Nikotin eigentlich das stärkere Gift ist.

Sich am "schlechteren" zu orientieren führt zu nichts.

@ Freaks

Also zum rauchen kriegst du soweit ich weiß keine Medizin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeein mensch doc  Die Politiker wollen ja solche Kifferstübchen. Ich rede von Medizinischen THC, welches man nur mit strengen auflagen erhält (Als Patient)



Als Medikament ist es ja was anderes.


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeein mensch doc  Die Politiker wollen ja solche Kifferstübchen. Ich rede von Medizinischen THC, welches man nur mit strengen auflagen erhält (Als Patient)


 
Soweit ich weiß gings da doch aber drum das Die Kassen das nicht zahlen Auf Rezept THC gibt es laut doku vor 3 Wochen schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Ich hab im grunde mal nur nen ganz doofen gedankengang, sollte politisch gesehen, der besitzt von Canabis legalisiert werden, was passiert dann mit den ganzen ausstehenden Verfahren oder bereits Bestraften? Ist dann der eigendliche Tatbestand dann nicht schall und rauch?^^



Der eigentliche Tatbestand -der Verstoß gegen ein zur Tatzeit geltendes Gesetz- ist nicht aus der Welt. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, wovon es abhängt, ob zwischenzeitlich legalisierte Straftaten weiter verfolgt werden, oder nicht. Man darf ja nicht vergessen: Auch wenn die Tat als solche nach neuer Auffassung nicht mehr böse ist, ist der Täter trotzdem eine Person, die nicht bereit war (und vermutlich ist), sich an Gesetze zu halten.




Rohstoff schrieb:


> Jedem sollte selbst überlassen sein, was er macht und was er lässt, solange er niemandem (außer sich selbst) schadet.



In einer Sozialgesellschaft kann man nicht sich selbst schaden, ohne anderen zu schaden. Die Gesellschaft hat das Heranwachsen und die Ausbildung desjenigen finanziert und erwartet dafür eigentlich eine Gegenleistung in Form von produktiver Teilhabe an der Gemeinschaft. Stattdessen finanziert sie ggf. den Polizeiaufwand, den sein Handeln verursacht, sie finanziert seine ärztliche Behandlung und sie muss ggf. seine öffentliche Elendespräsentation ertragen, wenn er auf der Straße landet.
Bei der Bevölkerungsdichte in Europa kann man nichtmal von "kann anderen doch egal sein", wenn derjenige sich als Selbstversorger in den Wald zurückzieht 




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sowas sollte nur als Medikament legalisiert werden



Ist zunehmend mehr in Arbeit. Aber natürlich gelten auch für derartige Medikamente die üblichen Zulassungvorschriften und die Pharmariesen haben z.T. sehr wenig Interesse daran, einen Wirkstoff zur Serienreife zu entwickeln, den man schlecht patentieren kann, weil er nunmal aus einer weit verbreiteten Nutzpflanze stammt. Da arbeitet man doch lieber weiter an leichten Abwandlungen bekannter Opiate 
Umgekehrt hat die Drogenindustrie kein Interesse an beschränkten, medizinischen Verfahren, weil die Umsatzmengen natürlich winzig wären und ein Händler, der für legalen Handel überwacht wird, nicht mehr unbemerkt illegal reich werden kann. Damit bleiben unterm Strich ein paar wenige engagierte Personen, die aber in der Masse an Kiffern mit ähnlichen Forderungen untergehen.




Rohstoff schrieb:


> Hmm, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Was aber wäre eine Alternative? Ein Verbot? Verbote schaffen immer Kriminalität



Verbote definieren Kriminalität. 



> Eine Lösung die alle überzeugt und "wunschlos" glücklich macht, scheint es nicht zu geben



So ist das halt in der Welt: Wenn die einen wollen, dass alles gut ist und die anderen, dass was schlecht ist, dann gibt es keine Lösung, die beide zufriedenstellt (vergleiche Forderungen zur Lösung der Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise. Aber bitte ohne, dass sich was am eigenen Vermögen, dem eigenen Einkommen, dem eigenen Lebensstandard oder dem gewohnten System ändert). Es gibt nur Kompromisse, die alle gleich stark ärgern.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wobei man afaik bereits an THC-freien Canabis zu medizinischen Zwecken rankommt.


 
Geht es nicht gerade auch um das THC? Ich dachte eher, es gäbe Medikamente mit THC ohne Canabis 




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja leider beim Alc, erst Bier & Alcopops und dann kommt die hochoktanige Suppe. Wer soll es kontrollieren. Einerseits schwer zu verstehen bei Tabak gilt absolutes Werbeverbot, aber beim Alc gilt das nicht und da wird einem ja nur Spaß und Fun suggeriert. Irgendwie eine verkehrte Welt



Alkohol hat nunmal eine größere Bandbreite etablierter, unschädlicher Nutzungen (Glas Wein/Bier zum Essen will sich niemand verbieten lassen und es gibt auch keinen Anlass dafür) und er hat, im Vergleich zur Zahl der Nutzer, afaik deutlich weniger Abhängige und der Konsum führt relativ zu weniger Belästigung.
(Klar nerven Besoffene. Aber meist begegnet man ihnen nur selten und nur nachts und da treffen sie ihrerseits auf sehr wenige andere. Ein einzelner Raucher auf nem Bahnhof schafft es problemlos, innerhalb von 5 Minuten mehrere 100 Menschen zu belästigen)




Rohstoff schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn im Moment? Der Staat kontrolliert mittels JSchG. Es hagelt empfindliche Strafen, für diejenigen, die Alk an Kids verkaufen. Trotzdem kommen Kids an Alk. Die Hemmschwelle ist doch auch bei legalen Drogen... nicht da. Es gibt immer Verkäufer denen es Latte ist und Erwachsene, die "Botengänge" machen. Das Thema Kontrolle ist doch auch aktuell schon gelöst und problematisch, da ist es doch egal von welcher Droge wir reden.


 
Es gibt schon seit längerem Forderungen, Alkohol und Zigaretten nur noch in lizensierten Spezialgeschäften zu verkaufen (vergl. Apotheken - rezeptfreier Medikamentenmissbrauch ist auch deutlich seltener), um die Kontrolle zu verbessern.


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der Konsum führt relativ zu weniger Belästigung.
> (Klar nerven Besoffene. Aber meist begegnet man ihnen nur selten und nur nachts und da treffen sie ihrerseits auf sehr wenige andere. Ein einzelner Raucher auf nem Bahnhof schafft es problemlos, innerhalb von 5 Minuten mehrere 100 Menschen zu belästigen)
> 
> 
> Es gibt schon seit längerem Forderungen, Alkohol und Zigaretten nur noch in lizensierten Spezialgeschäften zu verkaufen (vergl. Apotheken - rezeptfreier Medikamentenmissbrauch ist auch deutlich seltener), um die Kontrolle zu verbessern.



Entschuldigung, wie heißt der Planet auf dem du lebst ?

Ich bin, wie die meisten anderen Leute wahrscheinlich auch, im Gegensatz zu Besoffenen, von Kiffern noch nie belästigt worden.

Die Forderungen nach lizensierten Spezialgeschäften ist der Witz schlechthin.
40 Mrd in Worten "Milliarden" Tabaksteuer jährlich sprechen eine deutliche Sprache, die von Politikern bevorzugte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2012)

Ich lebe auf dem Planeten Erde, im Land Deutschland.
Ein Land, dass keine "40 Mrd in Worten "Milliarden"" Tabaksteuer einnimmt, sondern nicht einmal 14 Milliarden. Und ein Land, in dem im Rahmen einer Diskussion Alkohol und Zigaretten verglichen wurden, worauf ich antwortete.


----------



## Pagz (25. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich lebe auf dem Planeten Erde, im Land Deutschland.
> Ein Land, dass keine "40 Mrd in Worten "Milliarden"" Tabaksteuer einnimmt, sondern nicht einmal 14 Milliarden.



Und davon gehen noch die Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem etc. ab...


----------



## onslaught (26. Januar 2012)

> Ein Land, dass keine "40 Mrd in Worten "Milliarden"" Tabaksteuer einnimmt, sondern nicht einmal 14 Milliarden.



Ok. Mein Fehler, da hab ich wohl was verwechselt.



> Und davon gehen noch die Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem etc. ab...



Unser "Gesundheitssystem wird nicht aus Steuergeldern finanziert, ich sehs jeden Monat auf meiner Gehaltsabrechnung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2012)

Was soll denn der Mist mit dem Alk   Dann soll man den ganzen Kiddies das nicht verkaufen die denken sie wären cool wenn man viel trinkt....

Ich mag Alkohol  Also nicht um Koma-Saufen sondern einfach mal ein Glas zum Film oder wenn man sich mit Kollegen trifft oder so  
Wie würde das denn aussehen mit dem spezial Geschäft?


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wie würde das denn aussehen mit dem spezial Geschäft?


 
gibts das nicht schon genannt Kino, Club, Bar, Restoraunt, Kneipe? wäre aber mal lustig wenn mir der Arzt nach Feierabend 3 Bier auf rezept verschreibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Unser "Gesundheitssystem wird nicht aus Steuergeldern finanziert, ich sehs jeden Monat auf meiner Gehaltsabrechnung.


 
Es wird aus Schulden finanziert, wie praktisch im alles Sozialbereich.
Die Beiträge der Versicherten reichen schon lange nicht mehr um das zu decken.


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird aus Schulden finanziert, wie praktisch im alles Sozialbereich.
> Die Beiträge der Versicherten reichen schon lange nicht mehr um das zu decken.



Ebenso arbeitslosengeld, renten, kindergeld und co....

Aber was solls die schuldenproblem hat die generation nach uns.....


----------

